# .Jar file komprimieren nach .Jar



## Blubber (28. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

wie kann ich eine .jar Datei komprimieren? Ich meine nicht pack200, sondern ich will als ergebnis auch eine ausführbare .jar Datei haben die komprimiert ist geht das überhaupt oder sind obfuscatoren die einzigen Helfer in diesem Fall?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Mrz 2008)

Den Parameter für die Kommandozeile kann ich dir nicht auswendig sagen, aber eine IDE lässt dich das auswählen.


----------



## Maeher (28. Mrz 2008)

Du kannst das -jar Archiv entpacken und neu zippen (mit jedem Zip-Komprimierer) und das Ergebnis dann wieder in .jar umbenennen. Im Prinzip sind jars ja nur -zips mit "falscher" Dateiendung.


----------



## Blubber (28. Mrz 2008)

Maeher hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst das -jar Archiv entpacken und neu zippen (mit jedem Zip-Komprimierer) und das Ergebnis dann wieder in .jar umbenennen. Im Prinzip sind jars ja nur -zips mit "falscher" Dateiendung.



du meinst 7zip würde das ganze stärker komprimieren in .zip und hinterher benenne ich es in .jar um? mal schauen...


----------



## Maeher (28. Mrz 2008)

in 7zip kannst du zumindest die Einstellungen für die Kompression optimieren. Riesig ist der Gewinn aber normalerweiße nicht (Vorausgesetzt es war vorher nicht nur Kompressionsmethode "store").


----------

